# Congrats Thomas Gomez, Louisiana Pro winner!!!!!



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

Good job Gonzo, 

yes tommy is a great guy


----------



## bowtexan (Oct 26, 2010)

Good ol Texas boy!!! There were some insane scores this weekend.


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

Congrats to Tommy!!!!!


----------



## Jbeau (Jul 29, 2008)

great job Tommy


----------



## Hoyt301 (Jul 24, 2003)

Congrats to Tommy!
He's shooting great this year.
Bet he wins again .


----------



## bamajk (Apr 30, 2006)

What does Thomas Gomez shoot? I can't find him on any Pro Staff.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

An older Mathews that he must have a million shots thru it! It/he are shooting real well.

Im pretty certain he is Mathews factory staff.....

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bamajk (Apr 30, 2006)

I just checked the Matthews Pro Staff listing and I don't see his name. ??


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

TG is most likely the most underrated 3d pro there is. In his pro career, he has made 12 pro shootdowns according to the ASA website. There aren't very many pros that are still capable of winning the Open Pro class that have had his success. He has made all 3 shootdowns this year.

Congrats Tommy!


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

bamajk said:


> I just checked the Matthews Pro Staff listing and I don't see his name. ??


His shirt in the podium pics say factory staff....

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PFD42 (Mar 31, 2011)

His shirt did say factory staff. This was my 1st shoot down to watch, I was about 20' behind them. Nathan was on fire all weekend but Gomez was unstoppable in the shoot down . Levi went all or none on the 14's but that stout cross wind was to much.


----------



## acesup (Jul 4, 2008)

Shoots for Mathews, Scott/CBE, Gold Tip/B-Stinger, trophy taker


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Way to go. ,tommy
Db


----------



## splitbeam145 (Jun 25, 2008)

Believe he's shooting the Apex now. Up till 2 years ago he was shooting a Conquest I think. Great shooter and good guy to hang out with!!


----------



## tntone (Aug 13, 2006)

i shot with him a few years back in the team shoot and he shot a apex 7 that tour. he shot really good and had a chance for 1st place in our team shoot but had a guy that shot several targets with no points in his arrows. the guy shot with his point hot melted in and had several points to come out and didnt know it, shot over the targets by a foot or more... tommy shot great and judged the targets really well, very impressed with his shooting...


----------

